# Newest Design



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's my newest design with plastisol, I used Ace Transfer Company and they turned out EXCELLENT. I want to thank Charlie from US Cutter's forum for helping me with design.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice. Is that a 3-color job? What is the hand like?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

It's actually a 5 color job, it is done with plastisol so there is practically no hand at all. The colors are white, red, dark green, tan (flesh) and black which you can't hardly see in the pic since it's on a black sweatwhirt. I did it that way so I can put them on any color of both schools.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Ohhhh after taking a second look I see the flesh color now. At first I thought it was white. And I thought the area behind the design was a tint of black but now I see it's green. Need glasses I guess.

Do you mind if I ask how much you paid per transfer?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

$4.15 per transfer in 100 qty. for 5 color. They are 9.5"x12".


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

That's a nice looking design, and a good price on the transfers. Here's hoping you get an order for 100 more!


----------



## ncsevensprings (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm new and just getting started. When you have to pay over 4.00 for a transfer, how much do you charge for the t-shirt? Thanks so much.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I am selling these for $20.00.


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

I love the design and the colors look great...however, and I hate to start a whole new discussion, the words "Super Bowl" are trademarked by the NFL. But as long as you sell them locally you will probably be ok. I wouldn't put that shirt on a website for that reason.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

We have been calling it "The Noble County Super Bowl" ever since I can remember, everywhere here in the county you will see signage about the "Noble County Super Bowl". Even the schools are selling "Noble County Super Bowl" stuff.


----------

